
Even Asymptomatic People Carry the Coronavirus in High Amounts - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/06/health/coronavirus-asymptomatic-transmission.html
======
bookofjoe
Paper discussed in OP:

>Clinical Course and Molecular Viral Shedding Among Asymptomatic and
Symptomatic Patients With SARS-CoV-2 Infection in a Community Treatment Center
in the Republic of Korea

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullar...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2769235)

